# 4k Monitor durch 1440p ersetzen sinnvoll ?? Bitte um Hilfe <- Absoluter Monitor Noob



## Altmetall1 (8. März 2018)

Hallo. Eines vorweg , sry falls ich etwas falsch mache. Ist mein erster Forumsbeitrag. 

Ich betreibe den Monitor Samsung U28E590D 71,12 cm (28 Zoll) (UHD)  mit einer 1080ti. Möchte aber gerne in dem Sinne ein Downgrade auf einen 1440p machen?

Grund: Meine angewohnheit alle Regler möglichst lange auf Max- Details ect zustellen. Und das wird halt in 4k trotz einer 1080TI nich lang bzw momentan ( Kingdome Come Deliverence )  nicht möglich sein. 

Darum überlege ich auf 1440p zuwechseln.   

Macht das Sinn ? oder wäre auch ne Option die Auflösung ohne nachtteile runterzuskalieren?

Hab halt echt garkeinen Plan von Monitoren ect ^^  

Mein Budget wär für nen 1440p max 450€ 

Danke schon mal.


----------



## Aerni (8. März 2018)

stell die auflösung deines monitors halt auf 1440p runter. dann schauste dir mal an was die fps sagen wenn alle regler nach rechts gehen.


----------



## Killermarkus81 (8. März 2018)

Sehr sinnvoller Beitrag Aerni!
Was die 1080Ti leistet kann man in vielen Benchmarks einsehen und ich halte diese für Wqhd perfekt.
Allerdings gilt zu bedenken das dann der Rest des Systems nicht bremsen sollte. Natürlich sind 100 Fps immer noch ein großer Unterschied und in der Regel ausreichend.
In der aktuellen Print-Ausgabe ist übrigens eine nette Diskussion zwischen Manu und Raff zu lesen die die Thematik gut auf den Punkt bringt.

Ich persönlich komme mit 60Hz überhaupt nicht mehr klar. 
Das Shooter Beispiel ist hinlänglich bekannt, viel gravierender finde ich den Unterschied allerdings in Rennsimulationen ala Dirt, Forza,Assetto Corsa. 
Mit 90 Fps aufwärts und einem entsprechenden Monitor kommt einfach ein richtig smoothes Fahrgefuehl auf. 
Und selbst Titel wie Anno profitieren davon...

Ich kann nur zu einem guten ü 100 Hz Modell raten und nehme dafür leichte Abstriche in Kauf.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (8. März 2018)

Ich muss immer weinen, wenn jemand dicke in eine Grafikkarte investiert, das Budget für den Monitor dann aber nicht mal halb so groß ist wie das der Graka. Das ist so, als würde man sich einen Ferrari kaufen, um damit nur in der 30er Zone zu fahren.

Egal - zur Sache: WQHD mit 144 Hz ist aktuell der Sweet Spot. 4K/UHD ist mit einer 1080 Ti auch machbar, aber wie die Vorredner schon gesagt haben, ist das auf 60 Hz beschränkt, womit deutlich Geschmeidigkeit eingebüßt wird. 

Ein guter Monitor für die preisbewusste Oberklasse mit WQHD, 144 Hz und G-Sync kostet aber ca. 700 Euro. Rein zufällig sind solche Modelle grade im Vergleichstest der aktuellen Ausgabe.


----------



## 0ssi (9. März 2018)

So wie ich das verstehe will der TE ein Downgrade machen weil er auf seinem aktuellen Monitor keine 60FPS schafft und lieber in der nativen WQHD Auflösung zocken will statt zu interpolieren.
Aber die Frage ist warum man unbedingt 60FPS haben will ? Vielleicht weil mit V-Sync gezockt wird und unter 60FPS die bekannten Probleme wie Ruckeln oder "Triple Buffer Input Lag" stören ?
Wenn ja dann wäre ein UHD/4K Monitor mit G-Sync die Lösung aber wenn es um ein flüssigeres Bild geht dann müssen natürlich mehr FPS her, also WQHD mit mehr als 60Hz und evtl. G-Sync.


----------



## Altmetall1 (13. März 2018)

Sry für die verspätete Antwort. War Auserlande.  Danke euch für die Antworten. Werde dann auf einen 1440p monitor umsteigen. 
@Ossi  auf keineswegs brauch ich immer 60 Fps. Aber wenn sie unter 30 dropen wie bei Kingdome Come ist das nich mehr so schön^^  
Shooter spiel ich sowiso nicht wirklich. BZW MP-Shooter.  
Rennspiele eher schon. 
Und @Manu. Das Budget ist low für den Bereich ich weiß. Aber ich will keinen 700€ Monitor , weil ich mit der neuen GTX2k generation dann im SLI nen 4k Bildschirm mit 144hz  betreiben will.  Quasi ist das nur nen Übergang. 
Aber danke allen !


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (13. März 2018)

Altmetall1 schrieb:


> Sry für die verspätete Antwort. War Auserlande.  Danke euch für die Antworten. Werde dann auf einen 1440p monitor umsteigen.
> @Ossi  auf keineswegs brauch ich immer 60 Fps. Aber wenn sie unter 30 dropen wie bei Kingdome Come ist das nich mehr so schön^^
> Shooter spiel ich sowiso nicht wirklich. BZW MP-Shooter.
> Rennspiele eher schon.
> ...



Die tollen 700€ Monitore gibt's bei ebä teilweise für 400€. Und so toll sind die meisten gar nicht. Es sei denn du hast ein Colorimeter.


----------



## JoM79 (13. März 2018)

Was beim Zocken egal ist und auf dem Desktop auch keinen riesen Unterschied macht.


----------



## pain474 (14. März 2018)

Altmetall1 schrieb:


> Sry für die verspätete Antwort. War Auserlande.  Danke euch für die Antworten. Werde dann auf einen 1440p monitor umsteigen.
> @Ossi  auf keineswegs brauch ich immer 60 Fps. Aber wenn sie unter 30 dropen wie bei Kingdome Come ist das nich mehr so schön^^
> Shooter spiel ich sowiso nicht wirklich. BZW MP-Shooter.
> Rennspiele eher schon.
> ...



SLI macht keinen Sinn und wenn du eh vor hast auf 4k 144Hz umzusteigen bleib jetzt bei 4k 60Hz und stell einfach ein paar Einstellungen runter...


----------



## Leitwolf200 (21. April 2018)

Auch wenns spät kommt ich würde es nicht machen.

Das ist hinsichtlich Schärfe/Details ein großes Downgrade da kommt dir WQHD auf 27" wie FullHD vor.
Das füllste bei WQHD dann wieder mit AA auf damit de treppchen weg sind und am ende biste auf dem gleichen stand wie mit 4K nur schlechte was es aussehen betrifft.

Ganz ehrlich dreh alles 1stufe runter und feu dich über smoothe FPS wegen 1Spiel das System umwerfen weis ja nicht.

Das es immer noch Leute gibt die sich an Ultra klammern wie Kleinkinder verstehe ich nicht zumal der Sprung von Hoch zu Ultra so dermaßen gering ist das man mit der Lupe suchen muss aber Performance verschlechtert sich gleich mal um 20%..


----------



## HisN (21. April 2018)

Altmetall1 schrieb:


> Grund: Meine angewohnheit alle Regler möglichst lange auf Max- Details ect zustellen. Und das wird halt in 4k trotz einer 1080TI nich lang bzw momentan ( Kingdome Come Deliverence )  nicht möglich sein.



Wie machst Du das nur. Ich bekomme auf meiner Titan X Pascal in FHD gerade 20 FPS hin, wenn ich so vorgehen würde.
Reines Layer 8 Problem^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke, Du schießt Dir damit ins eigene Knie.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (22. April 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Wie machst Du das nur. Ich bekomme auf meiner Titan X Pascal in FHD gerade 20 FPS hin, wenn ich so vorgehen würde.
> Reines Layer 8 Problem^^
> 
> 
> ...



Gibt es denn eine Graka/CPU Kombination, welche mehr als 20 fps liefern würde?


----------



## HisN (22. April 2018)

Nein, ist doch die (fast) schnellste Graka, die Du zur Zeit kaufen kannst.


----------



## sdgfredg (22. April 2018)

Ist der Sprung überhaupt sichtbar von 32 4k auf 27 WQHD? Als ich gewechselt bin dachte ich weis auch nicht sieht gleich aus nur halt grösser^^,klar WQHD auf 32 ist nicht so scharf wie 32 4k aber in relation 27 wqhd und 32 4k, vielleicht spielt mir meine erinnerung auch einen streich. hmm


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (23. April 2018)

sdgfredg schrieb:


> Ist der Sprung überhaupt sichtbar von 32 4k auf 27 WQHD? Als ich gewechselt bin dachte ich weis auch nicht sieht gleich aus nur halt grösser^^,klar WQHD auf 32 ist nicht so scharf wie 32 4k aber in relation 27 wqhd und 32 4k, vielleicht spielt mir meine erinnerung auch einen streich. hmm



Ich finde der Unterschied ist sichtbar. Aber das kommt wieder auf die eigene Wahrnehmung an.


----------



## HisN (23. April 2018)

Ich bin von 30" 2560x1600 auf 40" UHD umgestiegen. Deutlich sichtbar. Auch wenn die PPI mit um die 100 praktisch gleich geblieben sind. Die Auflösung macht das in dem Fall schon alleine.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (23. April 2018)

Wenn ich mich auf die schnelle nicht verrechnet habe, hat der 27 Zoll Monitor mit WQHD 136 dpi.und der 32 Zoll Monitor 250 dpi. Sollte also ein sehr deutlicher Unterschied sein, denn erst ab 300 dpi wird es für das Auge eine "Runde Sache". Entsprechender Sitzabstand vorausgesetzt / beachten. Also etwa 30 % höhere Auflösung mit UHD. Naja, insgesamt doch recht low mit 110 oder 140 dpi. 
Vor dem 10 Zoll 275 dpi Tablet liegend, kann ich auch noch Treppchen / "unsaubere Schrift" erkennen.
5 Zoll Handy mit hat über 500 dpi, bisschen overpowered, stelle ich i.d.R. auf Full HD (entpricht auch noch über 300 dpi).

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Mit 4k 8k Auflösung auf 27 Zoll komme ich hin  . (Skalierung / unpassende Programmierung der Spiele ist ein anderes Thema  ). Alles was fällt darunter, ist mehr oder weniger pixeliger Plunder .

Edit: ok, ist noch viel schlimmer, wie Jom79 im Beitrag #18 schreibt.


----------



## JoM79 (23. April 2018)

27" WQHD hat ~109ppi und 32" UHD ~138ppi.


----------



## janekdaus (7. Mai 2018)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Ich finde der Unterschied ist sichtbar. Aber das kommt wieder auf die eigene Wahrnehmung an.



HisN hat ganz eindeutig Recht, man kann doch nicht von 4k auf wqhd downgraden... 
Wenn du evtl. ein-zwei settings runterdrehen musst, sieht 4k noch immer viel schöner aus als wqhd.  

Nur mal so am Rande, welche CPU hast du?  
In Kingdom Come droppen die FPS in quasi jedem System unter 30, wenn man die Sichtweiten etc. maximiert. Das Spiel ist ist einfach CPU-technisch nicht gut optimiert bzw. sehr aufwendig. 
Im Endeffekt könntest du extra von 4k auf wqhd umsteigen und trotzdem in eben diesen Szenen nicht mehr fps haben...

Edit: Gerade erst gesehen wie alt das Thema ist


----------



## HisN (7. Mai 2018)

Und wir wissen nicht was der TE jetzt am Ende gemacht hat


----------



## Wolfgang75 (8. Mai 2018)

janekdaus schrieb:


> HisN hat ganz eindeutig Recht, man kann doch nicht von 4k auf wqhd downgraden...



Bin vor 15 Monaten wieder von 4K auf WQHD umgestiegen und hab es bis heute nicht bereut,kommt halt immer auf die Spiele und Gewohnheiten an.
Zu der Zeit lief die GTX980ti auf 4K an der Brechgrenze um 40-60 FPS in einigen Titeln zu halten,das läuft jetzt unter WQHD mit der GTX1080ti bei neueren Titeln deutlich flüssiger.


----------



## XeT (16. Mai 2018)

janekdaus schrieb:


> HisN hat ganz eindeutig Recht, man kann doch nicht von 4k auf wqhd downgraden...
> Wenn du evtl. ein-zwei settings runterdrehen musst, sieht 4k noch immer viel schöner aus als wqhd.
> 
> Nur mal so am Rande, welche CPU hast du?
> ...



Also bei mir mit 1950x und 32gb 3200cl14 dropt da nix unter 30.


Im Endeffekt ist 4k auf ultra auch Quatsch Kantenglättung reicht da schon Mal fxaa.


----------

